
Nearly Half of 2017’s Cryptocurrency 'ICO' Projects Have Already Died - SirLJ
http://fortune.com/2018/02/25/cryptocurrency-ico-collapse/
======
sharemywin
It would be nice to see the list of ICOs actually making progress.

